# Finally - Yellows



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, they're finally here . I just noticed a few small yellow shrimp today. About a week ago I noticed the female was no longer berried, so I'd been keeping an eye out.

Sorry about the pic quality. I was using a different camera than usual and not really used to it.

Adult beside a baby shrimp









Adult









The new ones are already looking yellow :lol: I've seen two or three so far. Hopefully there are more or they'll start breeding again.


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Aww, congrats on the babies! I saw a baby Cherry shrimp the other day.....I just hope my CPDs don't eat them.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

how long did the babys take to grow that big, also nice clear photos

congratualtions

-olie


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks! Now if only my CRS would breed I'd be rich  Congrats on the RCS! It's always exciting the first time you start seeing the babies.

EDIT: Olie, I didn't notice anything a week+ ago. I think it takes about two weeks to reach 1/4 of an inch, not sure though. The pics were taken with a Nikon D80.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

yeah it is exciting seeing babies i remember the first time i had fry

hopefully some will survive from my glass shrimps batch

-olie


----------

